# مولد كهرباء على الطاقة المغناطيسة



## zhaleh (1 أغسطس 2009)

اصنع مولد كهرابائى يعمل على الطاقه امغناطسية بنفسك جميع المعلومات تجدها بلموقع بلتوفيق انشالله.

 http://www.freeelectricityfreeenergy.com/


----------



## fagrelsabah (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع اخى الكريم


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (3 أغسطس 2009)

_* شكرا جزيلا
*__* شكرا جزيلا
*__* شكرا جزيلا*_


----------



## Speeder (17 أغسطس 2009)

لا يوجد أي معلومات علي هدا الموقع، هو فقط موقع لبيع منتجات تامة الصتع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أغسطس 2009)

Speeder قال:


> لا يوجد أي معلومات علي هدا الموقع، هو فقط موقع لبيع منتجات تامة الصتع


 
هو كذلك أخي الكريم speeder ....


----------



## علي غانم العبادي (18 أغسطس 2009)

الرابط مش للمعلومات وانما للعرض


----------



## الساحر (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود الطيب.....................بس الرابط مش شغال عندي حاولت افتحه بس مشتغلش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (24 أغسطس 2009)

* شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع اخى الكريم*


----------



## الساحر (24 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك .....................................


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------

